# "Life's Abundance" Food?



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

My sister feeds her lab Life's Abundance and has for several years. She does really well on it. From what I understand it's a good food.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

We recently just stopped using Life's Abundance, at the time we had 7 dogs and pups on it. The main reason we started feeding them this is my 6yr. old golden has allergies. She has alway scratched and chewed until Life's Abundance, she totally stopped, I was thrilled, but it is only available by delivery and twice they were late which caused a big problem because we ran out. After we stopped the service I researched it on www.dogfoodanalysis.com . It does lack meat content but allergy foods do. It also made one of my pup VERY gassy! Everyone else was just fine. Since I took my allergy girl off it and on to Innova the itching started up again. Now I have her on Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe. Sorry to get sidetracked.


----------



## MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit (Feb 16, 2012)

I feed Life's Abundance to my 6 month old Golden. She has been fed this food ever since she was able to eat dry food. My breeder feeds the same food to all of her dogs. I have only good things to say about the food, aside from the hassle of having to always order it online. You would not believe how many people comment on HOW SOFT my pup is! Even though she has lost all of her baby soft puppy fuzz, I still have people at the pet store, the vet, dog park, and other places comment on how soft she feels when they ask to pet her. I also use the shampoo that Life's Abundance makes. I personally think it makes her smell cleaner and feel softer. 

Also, I watch out for foods and treats that have artificial flavors and colors, corn and wheat products. I've noticed a striking difference in her stools when she is fed treats with such ingredients like I previously mentioned. They are always a little runny... like soft served ice cream! (YUCK!) So needless to say, I stray away from any product that uses those ingredients. But that's just me! I'm picky when it comes to food because what we eat does effect our health and its the same for animals too! =)


----------

